# What is the title of this song?



## FossilMusic

I've asked this before but got no answers thus far, or rather, no accurate answers, so here goes once more.

There are four instances in which this song appears:
-the Cartoon Network trailer for "Scooby Doo on Zombie Island": 



-this clip from the TV show "Friends": 



-this episode of "Count Duckula" (at 7:37): 



-and this video of a cassowary attacking a man: 




This has been weighing for years and years on my mind, so please, if you know the answer, step up and say it.


----------



## GreenMamba

An excerpt from Orff's Carmina Burana?


----------



## FossilMusic

Good guess, but no. I looked up the entirety of Orff's _Carmina Burana_ and none of those tracks were it.


----------



## FossilMusic

FossilMusic said:


> Good guess, but no. I looked up the entirety of Orff's _Carmina Burana_ and none of those tracks were it.


Alright, little bit of exaggeration on my part. I didn't actually take the time to hear the whole thing through, I admit, but according to a few sources, the music in those videos is indeed from _Carmina Burana_. I was skeptical that it was, but that's what these people have said. But with this stated, does anybody know what part of _Carmina Burana_ that segment is from?


----------



## Tony M

It's NOT "Carmina Burana", but unfortunately I don't know what it IS. Definitely not "Carmina Burana" though , even though it's obviously similar in style.


----------



## Crudblud

Consider the possibility that it is stock music written in the style of _Carmina Burana_.


----------



## scratchgolf

I ran a query on Soundhound and it returned no results. This, of course, means the piece doesn't truly exist. Are you sure you're hearing what you think you're hearing?


----------

